# Bringing back the ElectroVair - Converting a 1968 Corvair Coupe



## dwarasim (May 22, 2008)

Hello EVers,
I have a couple of questions about converting my 1968 Chevy Corvair, but first here are my information:

Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication
Auto Mechanics: I have worked on my own cars, but no engine rebuilding.

Fabrication: I played around with welding, but will get outside assistance for adapter plate fabrication.

The range you are hoping to get (how many miles/charge):
50 miles round trip.

Speed desired
65mph.

What level of performance you are hoping to get
Enough power to get to highway speeds without ending up in someone's grill.

How much money you are willing to put into your project
10K for conversion.

What parts you've already considered, if any.
Warp9 kit from Battery Power System, but debating replacing the Curtis Controller 1231c- 8601 with Zilla 1k.

I'm looking to install 24 lead acid batteries (Battery MK 8A31DT AGM 12v 105ah Battery MK 8A31DT AGM 12v 105ah ) from Battery Power Systems.
Corvair Specs: 2400lbs stock with a gear ratio of 3.55.

Here are my questions:
I would like to do Direct Drive, but should I stay with the 2 speed Powerglide transmission?
Would the Curtis Controller provide enough power or should I go with Zilla 1k or 2k?
Are the batteries I've listed good quality?

All help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i don't know about the quality of those batteries ,but that's over 1600lbs of battery weight.do you think the corvair can handle it?


----------



## dwarasim (May 22, 2008)

The original ElectroVair weighted 3400lbs. I figure removing the unneeded ICE parts and replacing the original heating and interior parts with a lighter ones should get me to 3100lbs with the batteries. I will be replacing all suspension parts on top of this EV project.
I've estimated my Watt/hr at 23625.
What would be the best battery & Amps combination to achieve the power that is needed?

Thanks joseph3354


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Using an auto trans in an EV is a highly debatable issue here. The professional opinion is that Auto Trans are unsuitable for EV's. There are a bunch of people here who are eager to prove them wrong however. To my knowledge no one other than drag racers (who are not concerned with real world drivability issues and range) have successfully used them in a conversion.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6239&highlight=auto+trans+work
This thread discusses the subject in detail


----------



## dwarasim (May 22, 2008)

Thanks DVR. I will look into the link.

I would prefer to go with Direct Drive, but unsure if the controllers would provide enough power. I will be is some stop n go traffic.

Thanks Again.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wait, you're saying direct drive in one sentence and then talking about retaining the automatic transmission in the next. I'm confused. Do you mean that you're going to retain the transmission on the back on the differential but omit the torque converter? Sounds good to me. 

Here's an idea. You could ditch the Corvair transaxle completely and swap in a 911 or VW Bus transaxle. You would save yourself some weight since the vair transaxle has a cast iron case and the VW stuff is aluminum. Just a thought.

BTW, I own a couple of Corvairs. One is a 61 van, and the other is a turbocharged 62 rampside. The van is currently doing duty as a storage unit while I restore the rampside. Have fun.


----------



## dwarasim (May 22, 2008)

Thanks XRotaryGuy and other EVers.

I've decided to go with the Powerglide Transmission without the torque converter. I found this link on how to modify the tranny.

http://www.poormansev.com/id29.html

I'm looking forward to this new adventure.

Thanks to all for their input.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, that's a great write-up on how to use a power glide transmission in an EV. I have often thought that the transmissions would be perfect for EVs for a couple of reasons. First, they're reasonably light. They're certainly lighter than just about any 3, 4 or 5 speed auto. Second, they have only 2 speeds which is perfect for a DC-motor-equipped EV. A person could basically leave the shifting to the tranny and never need to worry about shifting sans clutch from 2nd to 3rd and back again when getting onto or off of the freeway. Awesome.

BTW, any word on how this project is coming along?


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a 66 Vair convert here with a PG.
Im one of the ones that say it can be done.
you wont shave much weight off getting rid of the ICE.
Thats alot of batterys to lug around.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

heh, the car definitely gets heavier after the batteries are added.


----------



## dwarasim (May 22, 2008)

I'm rebuilding the suspension and upgrading my coil springs with V8 coils. Next steps will be the bodywork. This will give me time to save up for all my electrical supplies. I will go with 12 - 12 volt batteries . I will not driving as far, due to new job location. I will post updates once I start convert to electric. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## corsa65conv (Nov 8, 2008)

How is your corvair project comming along? I have a 65 I would still like to convert.

Keith
Topeka, KS.


----------



## nheistand (Jun 2, 2009)

A good rule for the electric vehicle is to have the batteries be 30% of the total vehicle weight. Example, my Toyota Tercel is about 2600 pounds with 12 of the u8vgc batteries. These batteries are about 65 lbs each for 12 x 65 = 780 lbs. This is 780 / 2600 = .30 for 30%. 

You will get the best range from golf cart type batteries so probably 12 x 8v or 16 x 6v for 96v. Note that 96v is good for about 60mph with a light car (under 3000lbs). For deep cycle 12v batteries you might do 2 strings of 8 or 10 to get 96v or 120v.

The only reason my battery pack to vehicle ratio is optimum is as follows:
I wanted 60mph and 40mi range and low cost so small car and 96v system.
I knew the Toyota Tercel could hold 12 batteries with 5 up front and 7 in the rear so 8v batteries instead of 6v.
I am just lucky that the ratio is optimum since I did not plan it.
I did however study the Electro Automotive web site for expert information.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Any one even think to go search on EVDL? There are a few Corvair EV's. Heavy but I think a decent vehicle to convert. 

Pete


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Weight wasn't too bad, hard tops ran from about 2300 to about 2500 lbs, add about 300 lbs for the convertible. That's comparable to modern 4 cylinder cars.


gottdi said:


> Any one even think to go search on EVDL? There are a few Corvair EV's. Heavy but I think a decent vehicle to convert.
> 
> Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Heavy if compared to my Ghia


----------

